# ,  / > Yaesu >  Yaesu FT-991 HF/50/144/430 MHz Stations Transceiver

## Serg

?  FT-897 killer?

http://www.funktechnik-bielefeld.de/.../sArticle/9138

----------


## gera

""    ?

----------


## Veka

SO-239. 
   N- ?
    ??
,    .

----------


## XENOMORPH

2.     .
 ?

----------


## R0SBD

, -    ? ,     ?

*  7 ():*

  : http://forums.qrz.com/showthread.php...-991&p=3246323 ( ).    : http://yo9irf.blogspot.ru/2014/08/ya...or-ft-897.html

----------


## KARRA

:http://forums.qrz.com/showthread.php...-991&p=3246323http://yo9irf.blogspot.ru/2014/08/ya...or-ft-897.html
https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/ft991
http://www.southgatearc.org/news/201...esu_ft_991.htm

----------


## R1BAR

,    .    .      FT-8..7,  Yaesu   ,     .

----------


## DerBear

. 50  ,    .

----------


## R2PA

http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=71-001812  - *$1,699.95*

----------

UA8U, us4el

----------


## R1BAR

: 1200-1400$,       "" .     .

----------


## Alexe

> 2000$,    2200.


  .  1500 .

*  6 ():*




> ""    ?


      . ,     .  897-.   ,    "".

----------


## UA8U

AM .      R7WA.

----------

,    991   icom 9100 ,    .

----------


## msam

991 9100   . 991   .  9100         ICOM.

----------


## Serg

-  -?          IC-9100     ::::

----------


## un7edg

HRO   http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=71-001812 



*  5 ():*

    20     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSYI8ew2iY8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrKh...-ts=1421914688

*  5 ():*

    7000-      .                ?

----------


## bill

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrKh...-ts=1421914688


 ,        ,

----------

Serg

----------


## un7edg

,          .    ,           ,   .

----------


## US7IGN

?    -  992   =)

----------


## UA8U

> ,  "   PRO-".


    -  ::::

----------

Bratelly, RN3GP, ua3rmb, UR3VDD

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## Serg

> -


    ,     ""        .

----------


## US7IGN

991.       1200.    -          .   .   ""   ,              .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## sgk

> !


 :: 
 . :Razz:

----------


## UA8U

> ?


   .

----------

Amir

----------


## UA8U

> ,   7100 ?    7000,   ?


            .         .         ?   ,   ,  ?

----------

Amir

----------


## UA8U

> 991  7000     .


      ().     ,   IC-7000.      .

----------


## UA8U

.

*  5 ():*




> 7000   -    ...


        756PRO.

----------


## rn9aaa

> -   991  7000     .


       ,   3 kHz and 15 kHz roofing filters  991
    7000  7100,              .

----------

Amir

----------


## US7IGN

> 3 kHz and 15 kHz roofing filters  991
>     7000  7100,


 7000    ,   7100   DSP.   7410  7400   .

----------


## US7IGN

DSP  .    7100      -590,    .       .

   .   991          7000?                .

----------


## Serg

> DSP  .    7100      -590


 ,    ?

----------


## US7IGN

.    TS-520, 430, 480, 590,  FT-100d, 850, 857d, 897, 950, 1200, 2000,  IC-706mk2g, 7000, 7400, 756pro3, 7700, 7800.     5000  9000   990,  -  .        .

,     http://www.k0bg.com/miniature.html

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,


    , ,         . ,  (  FT991).

----------


## R5ZQ

,    590.               .

----------


## Veka

> * Yaesu FT-991..... 1 900,00 $  124621 .*


 ""    " "  :Smile: !

----------


## R7WA

!...  -  !  ...   .   . :Razz:       .  ,    -     .

----------


## R0JF

> .   991          7000?                .


 ,    ?  :Smile: 
  ,         ...  :Smile:

----------


## un7edg

,            .        ,         .   :      ,       ,         .   ,   ,    :Smile: .    http://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0               :    ,      .        GPS.        ,           ,    ? ?      ?           .      .             150-200 .      IC - 7100      .

----------


## DerBear

...    .

----------


## 6Y5.

ic-9100   .     ,   .
  -      .

----------


## UA8U

> ...


       ,     :Smile:

----------


## R0JF

> R0JF,          ?  ?


, .   ,        .    
  - ,      -  .
     -     ,      
(     ).    " "     
"-",   FT-817, , ,   .      VP2E.

----------

UA8U

----------


## US7IGN

http://forums.qrz.com/showthread.php...76#post3383876

----------

,     ... ...

----------


## DerBear

? (-     !)  :Wink:

----------


## ua3rmb

> ? (-     !)


        ,   4  .

----------


## ra9xdj

,     ?    ,    .        .     / ?

----------

UA8U, us4el

----------


## R3EC

> ?


      !      .

----------

us4el, VIKTOR

----------

us4el

----------

:Smile: ...

----------

us4el

----------

,  ... :(
,     ?

----------

us4el

----------


## us4el

> ,     ?    ,    .        .     / ?


....................  ....................  ...................   ,    ,   ""      ....            " "...!!!

----------

> .


   :    ?
Dear Mr.Andrey
Hi sir,Glad to received your letter.The price of long range  radio for YAESU FT-991 Transceiver Mobile Radio is $1443/pcs.Look  forward your reply.Have a good day.
 .  -    .
   ,   .

----------


## R5ZQ

> - http://www.radioexpert.ru/product/ft-991/
> 109,44 .


       .     ,    UA0LPQ- 97..      , EU6AB ,         ,.           .        ,  -ICOM 7100  .

----------


## RA0JGB

?  ,   ? :Crazy:

----------


## US7IGN

> ?  ,   ?



  -  ?

----------


## HamMan

> -  ICS       1450$


   HRO (  ,    ) - 1599 $
          ,     .
   ,     ,   ""    ICS       .
http://www.hamradio.ru/about/ 
         .

..



> 


   ,            ?
  ,   .

----------

> ( )      (),       ,        .


!  !   .        !    - ,   "",        .

----------


## R9MAB

*strange
*    - http://www.yaesu.ru/tovar_ft991.php -       .
     ,      ,   99 500 ,            .
     - http://compas-r.ru/cat2/cat2.html?sr...=4&showtypes=1

----------

991  ...
 ...

----------


## R9MAB

.    ( ),    .          ,       .

----------


## UA6LPN

// ? "  "    ?
   ,   (  , 
 ) 
. R3RV

  ""   ...     ... :Cool:

----------


## RN6LEP

> // ...       ...


FT-897/857, IC-746PRO, IC-706-  ,   .

----------

UA6LPN

----------


## UA6LPN

...  ,    ... YAESU   ...    ...
FT-897/857, IC-746PRO, IC-706, IC-7000      ...
   ,     ...C4FM,     CW   50-300
   ,    ....   ...      IC-7100.

----------


## UA6LPN

,  ...  ...       ...  ...    FT-2000.
  RF  AF.    ""  ...  ,  ...  ,  ...

----------


## RA0LMP

** :       (   )  FM    100-107 M?

----------


## RA0LMP

,   .           -        FM ... 
    857.     **  ,      . 
 ,     ,  ,        .

----------


## RA0LMP

**          ?  ,   ...

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,     ,  ,        .


   YAESU.RU      ,    .      ,           .

----------


## UA6LPN

yaesu.ru,    
1-    //  Yaesu FT-991
2-    //  Yaesu FT-991 (2)

----------


## UA6LPN

FM      ...  -  ...
      FT-897/FT-857   -  ... ,    ...

----------


## UA6LPN

> ,  .  ,     ftdx 5000         ,    ,   .     .   .


,   ,  ...

----------


## UA6LPN

,       YAESU SCU-17,      ...    ?    ,   MODE.
    ...     ...       ...
    40,     ... ,      ...        ?      ..

----------

UA6LPN

----------


## Bratelly

.   



> The FT-991 roofing filter uses the *15 kHz filter on AM/FM/C4FM modes*.  All the other modes use the 3 KHz filter automatically. There is *no  manual selection possible*.

----------

UA6LPN

----------


## UA6LPN

> , .
>    UR5EQF   LogHX.     RigExpert Standard -     .  USB   .
>    -  2015 .
>      ATU:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJSft5-S3tQ
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSTgZmBJvoI
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfIR6jxltMQ


,   ...    e-mail.

----------


## RD0F

> ,   ...    e-mail.


  .    NB     ))         SSB ,      ..         )) ,        NB ))  ...   )).




> .


       ...     3  .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    7300.


         .     .Icom 7300 ....... .  !

----------


## UA6LPN

> C4FM    -  .    C4FM     28.       QSO   .       10.       .


, ...    ...    ... ...   ...C4FM...R7MU (ex.UA6LPN)

----------


## UA6LPN

,    http://www.rtsystemsinc.com/FT-991-P...ms-991-usb.htm
RT Systems ADMS-991 Programming software makes it easy to manage memory channel information and other menu settings of the Yaesu FT-991 
RT  ADMS-991             Yaesu FT-991.  ,        .
     .

----------


## UX3ZX

*RA0FD*,   ,     ,   ,   ?
 ,    .    .

----------


## RN3RGM

,      ,      ?    ,    ft-450D  :Smile:

----------


## UX3ZX

,  ,    .   .  +,     450,  .   991  5000,7300, 3000  .

----------


## UX3ZX

#144,  ,     ,    .  -         ,   .
      ,    -         (  ,       (1 )      .      ))))
      ,     -    .

----------

Eugene163, RN3RGM, rn6xc

----------


## UA6LPN

RN3GP,       ...   SWEEP,  ,  ,
  ,    ...

----------


## RN3GP

> 


  ,  FT     - FT 950 FT2000 FT450  ..     FT840 ,   .   FT991   ,    FT991D.

----------

Eugene163, UA6LPN

----------


## UA6LPN

FT 950 FT2000 FT450... :Crazy: 

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...u-FT840/page14
   .... :Smile:

----------

!   yaesu   SunSdr  :::: .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## UX3ZX

QTH   5-6   20 ( A3S) +    ,      .
 FT-991  SunSDR2,   " "    ,   -           ,    .  991.       ,     -  1  1.  TS-590 ( )     40.    5     .       (  )   .    ,  DNR  .    FT-991 ,      ,           ,     SunSDR2 ( )    "".

----------

UA6LPN

----------


## UX3ZX

((((       ,    AT ....   .......  Log UR5EQF       TS-590  SunSDR2,  FT-991   .  ,  ,   ....   !!!!!!   ,        .   !!!!!!!!!

----------


## UA6LPN

,        OmniFig
http://ssmaker.ru/a1167195/

----------

UA6LPN

----------


## UX3ZX

- ........

----------

Vit51

----------

,    13.07.16   Yaesu  :Smile: 
    ,   Real-Time Spectrum Scope.

----------


## RD0F

> - FT-991A


   YAESU   . :Rolling Eyes: 


,  FT-991     24.08.2016 **
,  -   ,  ...?   :Crazy:

----------


## RD0F

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STA46jjNg9k
>    ham fair  
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puy0A2E2E-Q


,  ,         "",    FT-891.       179800  -  115000 . . ,     FT-991   )))    .       ...

----------


## RD0F

> 991?        .


  .    ! ::up::

----------


## R5ZQ

> ((((       ,    AT ....   .......  Log UR5EQF       TS-590  SunSDR2,  FT-991   .  ,  ,   ....   !!!!!!   ,        .   !!!!!!!!!


      YAESU.RU     .          .http://www.yaesu.ru/instruction/FT-991_GM_RUS1.pdf

----------


## R7MU

!    FT-991  FT-991A
https://yaesuft991.blogspot.ru/ FT-991 Hardware Upgrade Program

----------


## msam

.

----------


## msam

.    rtt/data (3).   ,      .              .  usb ,    .    ,        ?

----------


## msam

108   mic   .   .

----------


## R7MU

,  ...   ,  80  40,    ATT (ON)  IPO,      ,     . 73!

----------


## R7MU

,    FT-991A...

----------


## Terminal

:: 

   ,    ,   . 

"  -?"

----------


## R7MU

FT-991.

----------


## R7MU

> tun/lin.        ?    .


 http://qrznow.com/wp-content/uploads...991-part-1.pdf
  . 12      YAESU (VL-1000),   ,     ,      yaesu.com
  .     http://qrznow.com/wp-content/uploads...991-part-2.pdf
   ,   ...

----------

R7MU

----------


## ua3djg

FT991.   150  (  =3,0 -    ATU   )  10 . 2-    1,5 .       3,0   .   25 ,      .    . .   ,    1,8...18    1,0.....1,1.   21 - 1,2.  28  - 1,5.  50 - 1,2.    ( <2,0 )...     -      ""  ?     14         1,5    .    = 1,1      4 - ,     ...

----------

Ctaryj, R7MU

----------


## RN3RGM

ft 450d     3.5  ,      ,     -   !

----------


## RN3RGM

*R7MU*,    A   ,        !

----------


## ua3djg

, R7MU,        150     ,      (   ""         ).     .        1,0....1,2.   !     .        , -    " "      ,    ""    ...

----------


## ua3djg

....       , ..          2,0      ...   -  ,          ....    FT991  ,       2015  .     .   (  USA )  ,   FT991    2016. ( S/N 613200XXX ),  ..    ,       ...,   ,    , -   " "  ,   ...,    Ft991 .        + 2  ,       "" -    !   +   DSP     !        .   -  ,     -  ...    ,     -      ,   -    ...       ,     ....  ,   IMD3 ( 20/2 ),      6/90.  . 73 ! .

----------


## ua3djg

?           ?        ?     150-       ... :Sad: 

*  24 ():*

...         : 117-118-119-120,   ...

----------


## ua3djg

, .     FT991:
Main V02-14
DSP   V01-05
TFT    V02-03
C4FM V04-10
  ...?     ?    ""   ?        /  =     . .

----------


## ua3djg

, .   .,     FT991    ,  .  "Main".   : 02-14,   : 02-16,  .  ,     ? ,      ...

----------


## ua3djg

... ..  ,  Main 02-16.    ,  ...     .    MENU-SETUP (  150,  154 ).  ,  .   -    ...

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

,     ,    YAESU. ,       ....  FT-991A   ....???
     75 ,  100   ua3djg  ,    ... .
   ,    ,     .

----------


## R5ZQ

.         FC-30,  AT 897 plus   897. ,     ICOM 7100  . ,    . YAESU.RU     EU6AB.   ,    ,    .  ,    ,        ,  .    ,       ?  897 .

----------


## R5ZQ

YAESU.RU      74..

----------


## R5ZQ

,  .          EU6AB.  ,   .      ,,  .     .,  ,   .     ,    ?.

----------


## R5ZQ

,  ,  .    ,   .     ,   ,   897  ,   ACOM   ,   ,    138,  .    .  ,               .

----------

> FC-40


  ,    LW   .
  ?

----------


## R7MU

,  ...      , 
http://www.yaesu.ru/tovar_yaesu_fc-40.php

   ,    ...

----------


## ua3djg

R4FBC,      .   FT991     ( main  TFT ),    - .     .         .   ,   ,   main 02-14      117 ( / )  3  (  2- ) : SPECTRUM/WATER FALL/WATER FALL2... ,   ....  .

----------


## R7MU

"Improved and optimized" YAESU     ...    ... :Wink: 
    2015 ...

----------

R7MU, ua3g

----------


## R7MU

*ua3djg*,    ,      .   #235-#238

----------


## msam

.       TX .   ACOM           5 .       .

----------

R7MU, ua3g

----------


## msam

?    USB           USB    -   .    USB     CAT  .

----------


## UX3ZX

,        "0" -   20,  ,  ,   SBB  ,     " ".      ,     .  A3S    .     10  SSB    =1,   . (   ). 
  ( )   SunSDR2 c  500,   .     ,  SW2016 (40)   20    FT-991(100)    (   ,     2   SW2016).      ,  .  ,      ?
  P.S. , 991    ,   .    ,  ((((((((((.
.

----------


## R9..

> 20,  ,  ,   SBB  ,    " ".      ,



                     !

----------


## R9..

,  ,                  !

----------


## UX3ZX

_ - 1,7_ 
_|Z|:74.7_
_X:24,4_ 
_R: 70.6_ 
_ RigExpert AA-230pro    20.
   ,  ..   10  15  20._

----------


## UX3ZX

! 
    (   .10  )      ))) (   )  .
 ,         (  ,    ,  ).
        ( ,   ).
    10   20,    .       SWR.
 !!!

----------


## UX3ZX

,  ,  ,    ,   100   ,        (     ).                (  )  ,     .      15,               10  (     ,     ).    20   22  (    5).      ,           ,      1    .
   .  ,     .))) 
 P.S.     "0" ,  .
 !    !

----------

R7MU

----------

Ctaryj, R7MU

----------


## R2ANG

!
      991.       :Smile:      ,        ?   ?

----------


## ua3djg

wostok44, , -    FT991 (    S/N    ) ?    ,    PA,                2015 .      2016 . ( S/N : 6I3200XXX )        .  ,      ... ,    IMD3     . 20    20 .    500 .   90 .-     .     ( MDS )   97...98 ,       ....

----------


## UX3ZX

,      .    2015 .        . 
       ,  ,      40,     A3S  (  ).       FT-991, ,      A3S  6  (   ,    ).    FT-991  ,          FT-991.           40      SunSDR2,         FT-991    .
  R7MU           ,   A3S (  _ - 1,7_ 
_|Z|:74.7,_ _X:24,4 ,_ _R: 70.6 ,_ _ RigExpert AA-230pro  20 .)_        +   .
      (          )  ,     ,      2016 ,   .       1.

----------

R7MU

----------


## R2ANG

> ,    Yaesu -


, ,      ?

----------


## R2ANG

.       :Smile:

----------


## R2ANG

, !

----------


## UX3ZX

,     !      ,    ,             A3S.       FT-991         (1).      (  )      -1.7, =24  (),              ,   -1.2 , =0.4 .        FT-991,  - !!!!        20! : 1)        ( R7MU)        150 .  2)           , ..        (  > 10     )      .        FT-991     . ,     (     ?) -        10  (  10 ?    21 - 9 ,  , 28   - 6 ,    ).

----------


## R7MU

> ,    
> https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/4pin-...9-204526c51877


   , ,     ,   .
  991 ?   ,  .  ,  ...    ... :Smile: 
  ,  / ...

----------


## R2ANG

,      :Smile:    ,  .

----------


## ux4ij

.   ,       .    ,...        ... ""  FT-991  432.     ,   IC-910.
   .
144 :      1. FT-991-     UR3EE 144.349 .   35 -    .  ++
                  2. FT-897D-      UR3EE 144.349  -----------------------------------      .      +
                  3. IC-910  -     UR3EE 144.349  ------------------------------------         .

432 :      1. FT- 991 -     UR5EX 432.422.   15    .  ++
                  2. FT-897D -    UR5EX 432.422 --------------------------------------   .       +  ++
                  3. IC-910      UR5EX 432.422 ----------------------------------------  .
 FT-991    "" ( ).   ,  .     FT-991  RX  .
     -.    -  ,   Yaesu,ICOM  .
 R7MU  RA0FD     .

----------


## UN9LCW

> 3. IC-910 -     UR3EE 144.349 ------------------------------------        .





> 3. IC-910     UR5EX 432.422 ----------------------------------------


    ,   IC-910 .

----------

ra9few

----------

R7MU

----------


## RC7H

!!!
   991,   ptt ,   ?
 ,    ,      ,     +ptt ?
    !!!!
  !!!

----------


## RC7H

ptt???
        .
   .

----------


## RC7H

!!!!
 !!!
 ,     -   , ,  !!!
  2     ( 5\8 )226 ,    5,9-5,9+ 
  ur5eqf!!!
  , -3       ssb.
 -  ,-       .
C      (      )
      ,  sdr,    !!!
          .
      hamlab.
C  !!!

----------


## Eugene163

> 2    ( 5\8 )226 ,    5,9-5,9+


  ,     ,   GP...

----------


## RC7H

!!!
       ,   ss2    .
     , 9- .
  , ss2          .
  991     .
      2- .
*Diamond X510MH*
C  !!!

----------


## UN9LCW

> .


     FT-991,   ,    IC.    ,  897  !         .

----------


## 1967

:Razz: !

----------


## RC7H

10 sdr  .HAMLAB:-  

http://store.redpitaya.com/hamlab.html

  ,   :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...%E5-Red-Pitaya
    30   .
991   !!!
   ,      !!!
  !!!
*- * 
*-* 
*- * 
*- * 
*- *

----------


## R7MU

1.    ,   upgrade FT991  FT-991A.
http://www.hamlife.jp/tag/ft-991a/
http://xn----btbjevagxczuj6i.xn--p1a...B%D1%8F%D1%85/
 ....
2.     yaesu.com  02/12/2016

----------

... yaesu   :Smile: .
 : 1000-/, 817-857-897 , 450->450D,    891   857,    ,  891D .
-  PRO   .
   . 590S->590SG,        .
 SS  PRO .
    991,       .  ,   ,   (?).
   - , -      .  .
 ?    500 ,   ,     ,    .

----------

.

----------


## RA0LMP

.  Yaesu, 991  1 , 991  3 .   3    891.

----------

R7MU

----------

*Eugene163
* ,    24 .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

*,     ???  ?*

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

,       ,      EMS  ,    ,     ...  ,     ...   ...  ...    ,  ...

----------


## UA1ZQO

,     FT-991?    ?

----------


## R2ANG

> ?       991   .


!     ,    891   ,     991       :Smile:     ,   . 

  ,  ,  ,    USB.

----------

R7MU

----------


## R2ANG

.         (RK3B),  20, 3  .  ,   .        ,      :Smile:  *MH-36E8J*

----------


## R7MU

> .         (RK3B),  20, 3  .  ,   .        ,      *MH-36E8J*


  :Wink: ,        .

128 PRMTRC    EQ3 LEVEL 1
131 P-PRMTRC EQ1 LEVEL -6
133 P-PRMTRC EQ2 FREQ 1500
136 P-PRMTRC EQ3 FREQ 2700
137 P-PRMTRC EQ3 LEVEL 10
138 P-PRMTRC EQ3 BWTH 3

----------

R2ANG, R3KBL

----------


## R7MU

,         ,     ,   ...

----------


## R7MU

114 CONTOUR LEVEL.   -15,     10-12,    
https://youtu.be/YAxgzy8xd58
 FT-991   .   http://forum.qrz.ru/298-ft-dx-3000/3...ml#post1305657

----------


## R2ANG

, .      :Smile:    .

----------


## RC7H

!!!
      .
,    FT-991_Firmware_update_  2016_12.
    FT-991_updated_files   4-  ***.zip     .
 4-          .
  ,     .
   4    (     ),  
             .
   4-    .
   OM  (    . )
   \    - ,  
 249796
   silicon   2-,          com9
     cat(  ), ,         ,  !!!!
     ****.exe   ()
   , !!!
  !!!!

----------

R7MU

----------


## RC7H

!!!
  ,   .
 ,      ,    ,   .
    -  HDMI        .
       .
      -  (         )
    .
               .
      ptt.
      ,  (  ?),  .
 ,         - usb   .
      () ,    (   ).
   ,     ,       .
   108-111,   ,    - data   ,  
             ,     ,
  ssb   ,     .     , ptt  ,   .  ,   .
       ,  ,    .
  108-111     ,  ...
C  !!!
    .
      ,  .

----------


## rn6xc

> 


      ,       .        ,           ,     .            200 .   ,       . ,         ,        :Wink:  :!: 
  USB  ,      350  .




> ,    - data   ,  
>              ,


, 950-    .
,  VHF/UHF      ,  HF    .

----------


## ua3djg

,         ,     ?    ?...

----------


## ua3djg

,       FT991,    .

----------


## R7MU

,    FT-991?  ?   ? ,      CONTOUR LEVEL 12,  CONTOUR 600-700.

----------


## R7MU

,   , USB CODEC ,  ,   ,       "",    ? ...     ,    ...   /,  .  .

----------


## R2ANG

Koss QZ99

----------


## msam

> , (),  32 !!!!


   ,      ?   .     :    -   .  :Smile: 

   ,    ,     yaesu.    .  .     usb .  . 

         usb code,              .      ,      -      .

----------

R7MU

----------

R2ANG

----------


## RC7H

!!!
   , .
    ,        - ,   
        - ,     ,     
 ,   - 4-5 (,   !!!)  ,     .
  , ,   ,   .
  Asio:


       realtek alc887.
   !!!!

----------


## R2ANG

> 128 PRMTRC    EQ3 LEVEL 1
> 131 P-PRMTRC EQ1 LEVEL -6
> 133 P-PRMTRC EQ2 FREQ 1500
> 136 P-PRMTRC EQ3 FREQ 2700
> 137 P-PRMTRC EQ3 LEVEL 10
> 138 P-PRMTRC EQ3 BWTH 3


   - ,  ,  . !

----------


## R2ANG

.

----------


## UA1ZQO

200   400  ?

----------


## UA1ZQO

..       ?

----------


## UA1ZQO

?   ,  TX

----------


## UA1ZQO

! !  !     ,

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

> WFM ?

----------


## RC7H

!!!
  fm  2-  !!!
     ,      
  ,   , .
    .
            (  )
    ,  !!!!
  !!!

----------


## RC7H

FM  .
  ssb          .
      , . 
      usb.
 ,      ,       ,      sdr.
C  !!!

----------


## RC7H

,  ,  ,   pawel.stavropol@gmai  l.com.
gmail  .
  ,   usb     VSPE  (splitter)    ,
      ,    ,   (    38400).
     !!!

----------


## R2ANG

! ,      104-107?

----------


## R2ANG

> ,  usb     ?    ?


 USB     .

----------

UA1ZQO

----------

UA1ZQO

----------


## RC7H

,      (      ) ,     ptt,,      
!!!

----------


## RC7H

,      8  ,    ,   .
         ,,     .
           .
      ,      
    ,     .
 ,    ,    ...
  ,  50%   ,    .
         .
     dsp       .
 ,     expert 1k-fa(   )     .
    1.7   (    ).
 , .

*  18 ():*

    ,        .
https://yadi.sk/d/MgHczfS_38ueho
         ,
     ()  HDMI( ,      )
     HDMI,Realtek(    )    
       2( )  .

----------

UA1ZQO

----------


## RC7H

991?        .
   ,      991   ,  ,   .
  ,      sdr ,   ()      .
   ...
       ()   991.
    , ,     (  )
   991   73,    .....?
    !!!!
 ,        991
     , 991

----------


## Serg

> 137  noaa         20 .


 -        "".
 3          .

    20 ,  40   .

----------

R7MU, RD0F, Serg

----------


## Serg

,      ,  4: 1.7-9.9, 9.9-20.9, 20.9-30, 49.9-56.   30  49   ?!
    ,      ...

      .

   , ,     7-        ..  144-430,    -           . 
                      .           PIN-...      -   .

----------


## UA1ZQO

> 3,   c 991(omirig,usb)
>        991!!!


   SDR ?        RX\TX     ?

----------

UA1ZQO

----------


## RC7H

(  )        sdr 2-x    Andrus  
           .
   ,  .      .
    (    ,      ,  PTT ),   hamlab.
   .
 991      ,      .
   ,    ,    .
       ,   C4fm.
        !!!

----------

UA1ZQO

----------


## UA1ZQO

> ,   hamlab.


  RedPitaya?
      144/430    ?

----------


## Serg

*RC7H*, ,     -991  30  49?

----------

Serg, UA1ZQO

----------


## R5ZQ

AM,FM,SSB-     ( ) PTT,   897    .

----------


## msam

> AM,FM,SSB-     ( ) PTT,   897    .


,      RTTY/DATA.

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,


 ,  ,      .       .    .




> ,      RTTY/DATA.


  897    .        .      .

----------


## RC7H

http://www.yaesu.com/downloadFile.cf...zip-compressed
         v2-17  v02-19.

*  33 ():*

. :
Main 02-19
Dsp 01-09
Tft 02-04
c4fm 04-15

----------


## RC7H

!!!
    ,      991?
  ,   ....
  !!!

----------


## RM3UA

> 


    ,    ,
       ,   
  .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R2ANG

> v2-17  v02-19.
> 
> *  33 ():*
> 
> . :
> Main 02-19
> Dsp 01-09
> Tft 02-04
> c4fm 04-15


      ,  *MAIN Firmware Ver. 02-19 (01/16/17),*   :Smile: 
-  ?

----------


## 60

DATA- PC/2       .

----------


## R2ANG

,      PROC?
  -   128 PRMTRC EQ3 LEVEL 1
131 P-PRMTRC EQ1 LEVEL -6
133 P-PRMTRC EQ2 FREQ 1500
136 P-PRMTRC EQ3 FREQ 2700
137 P-PRMTRC EQ3 LEVEL 10
138 P-PRMTRC EQ3 BWTH 3
  80-   ,    .

----------


## RC7H

,        .
   2-  !!!
     1.56
 ,      , 1.0
C  !!!

----------

UA1ZQO

----------

UA1ZQO

----------


## UB3DMF

http://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0
   - Ver. 02-20,     ,    ...   ,   4 ... ...

----------


## R3TO

*R2ANG*,

----------


## R7MU

FT-991     C4FM,     FT1D - ...

----------

R7MU

----------


## Serg

*RC7H*,          DSD,     :

http://wiki.radioreference.com/index...tware_package)

        .

     .

----------


## R2ANG

,     .   20W.
 ,    ,      .,  USB , WSJT-X   .
 ,    , Hustler-4BTV           ,       ,     .  LW   9:1   .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R2ANG

?    ,     .

----------


## R2ANG



----------


## R2ANG

.     .    1,5  10,    30 .     ,   ,    10      .

----------


## R2ANG

https://www.g4foc.org/Resources/Docu...ue_hustler.pdf

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

http://www.new-tronics.com/main/manual/4btv.pdf,         .     http://www.yl3bu.lv/technical/antenn...a-hustler-4btv

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

,  ...      ... http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/1285
  6BTV,   80    ...
      6 ...    ,     8  ...      ... ,      ,  ,  c   ,    ,    ..
     ...

----------

R7MU

----------


## R2ANG

, ,        ,  .    .      :Smile:

----------


## R2ANG

, ,  1,5   .

----------


## 62

,      UR5EQF,    CAT     Yaesu FT-991.

----------

Ctaryj, Eugene163, 62

----------


## 62

> FT-991.ini  OmniRig,    FT-991  OmniRig.
> .  http://SSMaker.ru/ac8c0792/


    .      FT-991.ini?

*  32 ():*




> .      FT-991.ini?


!  OmniRig  .

----------

R7MU

----------


## 62

,      :
https://yadi.sk/i/vuR_n2zR3GrDC4

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

SDR ,   CAT   (  Afedri),     -.      ...

----------

62

----------


## R7MU

,     40/80 CW, FT-991(TX)->Afedri->HDSDR->5M Contest. !

----------


## R2ANG

> +jt65


!  WSJT-X  ?    ,    .    991       .   817      :Smile:

----------


## WT2J

.
       ,   .
        &#235; .
http://huprf.com/huprf/pat-board/

----------

R7MU

----------

R7MU

----------


## RC7H

,  HRD+991+ur5eqf,  psk31!!!
  ,  , ,  ,    .
https://yadi.sk/i/reV4NZcK3HUHVz  ,   ,     .
C  !!!

*  31 ():*

         !!!
https://yadi.sk/i/PjtHAP7Y3HULyq
      Heild Hell
https://yadi.sk/i/ELyN3KmC3HUMw7

----------


## RC7H

991   ur5eqf  HRD,         ,    .
        ,   ,        15   , (   )
  ,      (),    usb audio  11%,   .
       109-115   -30-37    .
  !!!!
    ,    .

----------


## RC7H

, ,!!  !!
 5 ,  !!!
     .
  ,     !!!
     ,psk31,psk125  , ,   .
https://yadi.sk/i/LM7YchB83HUVUW

----------


## RC7H

(alc    , 5  100  )     188xr    5 .
https://yadi.sk/i/MfuCoQ9C3HUXjH
  1000  https://yadi.sk/i/9fTxHX-l3HUY3D
       ,   1000.
                .
   !!!

----------

Serg

----------


## ua3djg

,     FT991 -       .      ,   .   - .

----------


## ua3djg

IMD3      ?      RD100HHF ,    ,      , ,   : "     ".      ,   ""  ,         ,   ,       ,       .     ,    .  , FT991, ,   ,    ,     ..., "  ", ,      " :
1.

*  34 ():*

  : 14, CW, BW=500, -off, AGC-off :
1. IMD3(20) :
89db ( IPO )
90db ( AMP1 )
89db (AMP2 )
2. IMD3(2 ) :
~ 72db (  , ..     )
3. LO noise :
-1 : 84db/hz
-2 : 95db/hz
-5 : 109db/hz
-10 : 118db/hz
4. BW LO noise :
4/-70db (    )
2/-60db
1,1/-50db
5. Sensivity : -123dbm ( S/N = 10db )
    : FT991      IC-706MK2G  IMD3(20)  3...5db,        6...9db   2...10.        2 -  10db   10 !  , 2  ""        IMD3(2).

----------


## ua3djg

,   .    ....       ,      .         ,   ..       .      ,    ,     /. ,     ...?   ?    . 432 ,        YU1AW.   ,  ...73 ! 


> ,         432 .
>   FT-991  , FT-897D ,     FT-991  c  ,   FT-897   .   NOTCH,APF  .., ,       .            RX     .     4      "",      .
>  ,, ,   ?
>    . 144    .     40, , .

----------


## R7MU

GM,   " "    PA.  PA    ( Liner).   ...???
  ?

----------


## R7MU

,   ,  1   ,   ...       ...

----------

us8ikb

----------


## ux4ij

.  432 .         .  
FT-897D,     .     4-5 .  . , ,    ?    ?
  -       ? R7MU,   , , ,  . FT-897D       ,      ,  , .

----------


## R2ANG

, ,    ,        .        .                 :Smile:

----------

Eugene163, R7MU, us8ikb

----------

Ctaryj, R4FBC, R7MU

----------


## RC7H

,    

         (  ),      (),
    ,     .
   jt10 ,  ,    ,     (.)http://qrz.lt/ly3bg/JTDX/info/release_ru.html (.).
                 10,  , ( ) 

   (    ,       )
  !!!

----------


## R7MU

> 991,  (      3.5" )   (  IC-7000)    ?


.

----------

us8ikb

----------


## us8ikb

YAESU  991  3-   ,   ,     :
1)            N-   ,          SO-239 .
2)   .
3)       50.
    ( 150.   200.)   ?

----------


## R7MU

> 1)            N-   ,          SO-239 .
> 2)   .
> 3)       50.


,  ...     N-  ,   .
  ,  ...




> FT-991A  IC-7300,   ?


  ,    IC-7300  ,   .
,    ...   , FT-991A   FT-2000.

----------

Eugene163

----------


## us8ikb

991 -             -31,   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AJpZAa-Vj8  ?

----------

R7MU

----------


## R6LCF

> 991 -             -31,


     FT991 ,     -31        .
   .(  )   .       10  ,  .   Alinko  Icom               Yaesu.    FT950 (     )   EMS -53  Alinko."   "       ,    !

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

YAESU -36 DTMF,   ...    991-   . (,   FT-817ND   ).
    ,     ...

----------


## R2ANG

> -31


     ""...

----------


## R5ZQ

. ,  .  .  897  MH59, ,  .  HEIL DUAL SIDE,     FT 897,   .  ,    ,       .   .   ,   .      ,     .  ,         .

----------

us8ikb

----------


## Eugene163

> FT-991  IC-7100,


   FT-991  IC-7300...

----------


## R2ANG

> ..          .


       36 ,  31           :Smile:  ,     .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UB3DMF

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuqCWzdkDqo&t=5s




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuqCWzdkDqo&t=5s


 Icom IC-7300 vs. Yaesu FT-991

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UB3DMF

, , , ...  . ?

----------


## UA8U

> ,   .


    :    .




> ?


   , .      :Smile: .

----------


## 62

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVPylRuYEr4


     ic-7300     .    ic-7300  .       991  .     .      991    7300   ,    ,    ,     . ,     .   ,      ,      SDR.  7300  ,      .   ,      ,   ic-7300  ,   ,     " "   .      991,       7300,       ,       7300      .  ,         991.   ,    7300.

----------

DL5EAH, Eugene163, R4FBC, R7MU

----------


## R2ANG

> FT991


   3000-  :Smile:    ,      .  ,      .   PSK31   ,   .     ,      ,     .



> .


     .    ,    .  .   ,   "" 3000-,    .  ...       -.   ,   .   .       . 991     ,   MacOs,      .          . 991-  .

   .     .
73!

----------


## ua3djg

R2ANG,     , -     vhfdx.ru      .    .     . 73 ! .

----------


## R2ANG

> ,,     ".


  .  .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 991    7300


  ,      YAESU .   FT 2000  950,           23    . ICOM 7300     .991     897  (  ),    ,        ,  .   7300     991(   .).

----------

R7MU

----------


## R2ANG

,   891  ?

----------


## us8ikb

.  ,   ,     .   991    ?   -     us8ikb@ukr.net    .
73!

----------

us8ikb

----------


## R2ANG

,  !  ,   Silicon Labs      CP210x USB to UART Bridge VCP Drivers   .      .  ,   70   USB.  ,  USB-.      ,   .
, 73!

----------

us8ikb

----------


## R2ANG

> ,     !!!


,       ,     .     USB Audio CODEC.



> 991


 ,       Fidigi  WSJT-X,       :Smile: 
WSJT-X Fidigi 
            . 
73!

----------


## us8ikb

-       PSK31,  ?

----------


## R2ANG

> ,    .


 (  qrz-com),     .      ,     ,        ,        .



> -       PSK31,  ?


   .   ,     .
   :
1.      MixW
2.   PSK
3.  
, 73!

----------

us8ikb

----------

us8ikb

----------


## RC7H

!!!
     JTDX-17.9.0 for UR5EQF,      ur5eqf, ,        (jtdx)
  ,      ,       ssb          ssb.
       ur5eqf   !!!
C  !!!

----------


## RN3RGM

*RX3QIA*,    http://yaesu.com/downloadFile.cfm?Fi...p%2Dcompressed ,  x86 -    32   !

----------


## RX3QIA

, HRD  ,    .  Visp DDE 4.3   FT 991.      DLL-  991-  ?

----------


## R7MU

cat      usb,    mk1258   www.tangenta.ru

----------

UA1ZQO

----------


## R7MU

,     RS-232  USB.   ,    RS-232  CAT  GPS,  RS-232 -   COM           .   USB ,     COM ,       CAT,   PTT.    RS-232    GPS ,  ,    FT1D  GPS   "CT-169",       ,       C4FM,   ,       FT-991. ,     MK1258,              http://www.remoterig.com/wp/?page_id=1051

*  33 ():*

  ,    MK1228,      ,        (IC-7100  ..),     ...
http://www.radioexpert.ru/product/rs-ba1/
https://www.arrl.org/files/file/Tech...oteControl.pdf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFA_heWqZ2w

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

,    ,   .
   ....  ,        ...

----------


## RT5A

> .


   ....      ... +100

----------


## TOOLY

...          ...       1,4 ...   ,     ???????????????

----------

R7MU

----------


## R2ANG

DNR .        .   14    21.      ?
5

----------


## Serg

> "14"      ..


-   ,     7 , ..  5   7   .

----------


## TOOLY

R4FBC 

          991.............     deur5gg4

----------


## R2ANG

. . 59,     .      . ,     .

----------


## R2ANG

> ,      ...


,   .

----------


## RN3QN

,  !
     , MFJ-16XX      MFJ-336T.

----------


## R7MU

*R2ANG*,            SSB,     ,    ,     CAT  PTT,   ,    ,      .   . -   ,  ,   ...

----------


## R2ANG

,    GPS    FT-991?  ,   pin9   "3.6 -5.5   ",       RI,   .  ,     ?

*  35 ():*

- , -.

----------

saggy

----------

saggy

----------


## R7MU

FT1D   GPS ,    CT-169,   ...
     FT-991   ,      ,     C4FM,    ,    ,       .

----------


## R7MU

-...  ...  :Smile:  FT1D  .   ,  .    C4FM,         FT-991,      .    FT-991  ,    GPS   ,    ... 
    ,     ,    yaesu.ru,          ,     ,      .
   4FM,   ,     28 ,    .     C4FM  ,    FT-991,     :Smile: .
 4FM YAESU  ,    ,      .

----------


## R7MU

-   :Smile: ,      12,5  .     .   ,    ,       , .    http://forum.ra3apw.ru/index.php?topic=133.0
   ,       .    .
    .  :Sad: 
  ...http://433.com.ua/forum/system-fusio...-system-fusion
  ...

----------


## R2ANG

.

----------


## ux4ij

> FT-991,    .


, .     FT-897,       :Wink: .   FT-991  ,     .      ,     .      144 .,FT-897D       . 432         3-4 .,    .      .   MAIN 02-11;DSP 01-05;TFT 02-01;C4FM 04-10.
 "",           ?
73    SSB QSO  70.   .

----------


## R7MU

,  ,    ,   ,  , FT-991    ,   FT-991A,   ,   60 - 5, DSP  ,     ,  .     ,     2016 .  ...
   QSO!

----------


## R7MU

,       ?   ?  ?

----------


## UA8U

,  FT-991          FT-991A?           ?

----------

R7MU

----------


## UA8U

?

----------

> ...


    .
  -   :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> upgrade  YAESU   KIT (  ),  FT-991  FT-991A,   400-450 .


 .     991-,    991.   .

----------

*R7MU*
,     ,    991    .  ,       ,  -.   ,  .    .    ,     .       -,     ,    . 400-450    991-,       .   10        ,    .         857-.   .  ..          ,       .    .    .    450   :Smile: 
    "  ",      Yaesu.

----------

R7MU, Serg

----------


## UA8U

> 991-  ,   .


   ,    .

----------


## UA8U

> FT-991A...


     ,    -  .

----------


## ux4ij

R7MU,R2ANG   



>  MAIN Firmware Version 03-00 (10/17/17) 
>  TFT Firmware Version 03-00 (10/17/17) 
>  DSP Firmware Version 01-11 (09/06/17) 
>  C4FM DSP Firmware Version 04-15 (12/02/16)


R2ANG,,    ""    ,    .
FT-991    , ,      .,     ?
  ,        .   ,  .
73

----------

ux4ij

----------


## R6MI

!
  .

    CAT   UR5EQF.
  :












  :
033 CAT RTS - "ENABLE"
031 CAT RATE - 38400
032 CAT TOT - 10 ms
030 232C TOT - 10nms
029 232C RATE 38400

          .
 ....

 COM 21   CW Type  ... 

   ???


R6MI

----------

FT-991 service manual

https://www.hamoperator.com/Fusion/F...Supplement.pdf

----------

R2ANG

----------


## R2ANG

> FT-991 service manual


, !

----------


## us8ikb

991,     RF GAIN( )    ?     SQL  5  4    
73!

----------


## RC7H

> 991,     RF GAIN( )    ?     SQL  5  4    
> 73!


 !!!
    , (      ) ,      fm,             ,   sql ,      5  ,
       ,      5  ,4  ,   s-metr 0,5 ,    5-  ,     (   x-520),  ....
         ,       ,    ,       !!!!
       ,       ,      ,!!!!
  !!!

*  23 ():*

      ,    ,   .
 ?     (    ).    , 
   ,     ,  ,     
.       ()   Ritmix,    ,    .
      ,     .
C  !!!!

----------

Eugene163

----------

W5ZZ

----------


## R5WM

!
       30-49 ?

----------


## R5WM

> 


   30-49,       .

----------


## RUS_26

:
    Win7(32)_RigXpert Plus_FT-991 ?
 *USB CAT Modem*  ,   *RigXpert Plus* ,   .

----------


## RUS_26

CW  TR4W ,   FT-991  USB-CAT  .

*  16 ():*


 CW  TR4W ,  FT-991  USB-CAT  .

    RigExpert   ,       COM .
 IC-765  RigExpert        FT-991 : OmniRig   **
   CW/PTT  TR4W .

----------


## R5WM

> CAT, PTT      "


!   2     USB  RS232 .

P.S.      FT991 https://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cm...568D7E2B5E2131

   FT991

----------


## R7MU

...  ...
    ...          ,       ,
  ...     ...   SDRPlay

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

UA3WM, ,      FT-991     ,    SDRPlay  Afedri.
.

*  28 ():*

  FT-991  Win4YaesuSuite,   SDRPlay http://yaesu.va2fsq.com/

----------


## R7MU

Main V03-01  08.02.2018, ,   ... ,    ,  .

----------

msam, R7MU

----------


## R2ANG

.   .     .      .

----------

R7MU

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

FT-991   CAT  c  SDRPlay.   SDR     MFJ-1708 (),     .

----------

DL5EAH, R7MU

----------


## R2ANG

?

----------


## lavrecky

SDR    .     .

    , ,         Q1088 (    Q1102). 
  ,         . ,  
  , -            
 SDR-    .

            SDR.   Q1088  Q1102 . 
          Q1088 (5 ).      Q1102 (5 ), 
     SMA-  .          .

   -     .

  HDSDR     RTL-SDR  OSA-103.

----------


## R5WM

> 


   !         JP3003  CNTL-UNIT,         .        .

----------


## R7MU

, 14040      - :Smile: 

*  25 ():*

https://www.rtl-sdr.com/buy-rtl-sdr-dvb-t-dongles/

----------


## RC7H

!!!
      (     menu   ,   ),  ,    ,   cat   (hx3)   ????
    ,   ,         ???!!!
   ,    (  27)          ,  ldg-1000,   .
     ().
  !!!!

----------


## RC7H

?.
   ur5eqf.
 !!!
pawel.stavropol@gmai  l.com
gmail  .

----------


## sabac

!  .      Omni-Rig  http://dxatlas.com/Download.asp,    Omni-Rig  FT-991A.ini  FT-991.ini.    .      Omni-Rig     ,      .  Omni-Rig 1.16.   .

----------

R7MU, VladiGeo

----------


## RC7H

.
    ,    991    ,     - . 
 !!!

----------


## RC7H

!!!
 win4yeasusuite
     splitter  com10    12.
 10   ,  win4yeasusuite   com12!!!!
 ,  10  12    ,   ()    ,   cat   ,    !!!
  !!!

----------


## RC7H

!!!
       ,      win4yeasusuite.
   .
Vspe , 
 
win4yeasusuite
  , 5    .



   save.



  swr



S-metr

   2- ,    vspe,       com5  ( ),   ( jtdx),  omnirig.
win4yeasusuite,      ,    ,  ,  com5  .
 pawel.stavropol@gmai  l.com
 gmail  .
  , vspe       !!!!
win4yeasusuite, !!!
  !!!!

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## RC7H

flrig,s-metr ,        .
 win4yeasusuite   ,    MENU    .
  !!!!

----------


## RC7H

!!!!
     ,  ,  s-metr   ,   -  ( ),  
 ,    !!!!
  !!!

----------


## VladiGeo

!
  .
1)    FT-991A        -.    .   - 4  5,  7  8.  ,  , ,   LOGHX3    OmniRig     -   ,   -   . ?
2)  win4yeasusuite    . , ,   FT-991A     .   -       win4yeasusuite   LOGHX3.  -  -.      . , , .
   ,        (64).
    ,  -  ,     win4yeasusuite  .      ,        .
   !

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## VladiGeo

UA0YAS -   !  ,   .    ,  ,  " "    win4yeasusuite,    . 
     2   - 4  5,      .      LOGHX3  win4yeasusuite     5- .         4- ,     .           5-  ,   -  4- .       -   (      ).
   .

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## VladiGeo

> ,      ?


    !
win4yeasusuite      FT-991A,     ,          .
 LOGHX3,    OmniRig -       .
      .

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## VladiGeo

> COM   RS232


        , ..       FT-40,         , ,   .
     ,       .     .

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## RC7H

win4yeasusuite,     .
    ,   ,          
DSP    ,       ,    (    ).
       !!!!
  !!!

----------

Alexe

----------


## R7MU

,   , ....     ...(!)  ,    tangenta.ru,       ,    ,         ....    .




> ...    ...


 ,     ... (   )

----------


## R2ANG

,    ,   ---,    :Smile: 
 :Smile:   ,      ,   -   :Smile:

----------


## VladiGeo

,  ,     FT-991A,        MH-31.             ( ,     -?).   ,  ,  ,       .
   !

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## RX3QFN

> 


  ! ,     ?    ?

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## Alexe

-   FFT-1   ?

----------

Alexe

----------


## R2ANG

> -   FFT-1   ?


  ,  991    .   http://www.nue-psk.com ,  ,  FT-817.  . -817, 991     .

----------

Alexe, R7MU

----------

R2ANG, VladiGeo

----------


## R7KDJ

.   FT-991A     USB        ?

----------


## R7MU

?
 CW    KEY,   .
  REM/ALC     FH-2 http://www.yaesu.ru/tovar_ft991a
    .

----------


## R7MU

,    ,  ,        .    ,   ...
 77.  http://www.yaesu.ru/instruction/ft-991_rus.pdf

----------


## exUA4ABS

FT-991A   VFO-A   DUP.    .

----------


## exUA4ABS

,     .   ?

----------


## exUA4ABS

.       ,   SAT,   JTDX.
      -      .     .
    .  DUP  .

----------


## exUA4ABS

.    . .  DUP  .    .

----------

exUA4ABS

----------


## exUA4ABS

.    .  SAT    . ::

----------


## RW4CB

S .   AMP1,  9    .  9    3 .     S   9, 8, 7, 6, 5 ,  9,7,5,3,1

----------


## exUA4ABS

.
-  FT-991A  FLDIGI?
     .

----------


## RZ9YQ

!
   . , .      FT-991A  ?
  -        .

----------


## RW4CB

> S .   AMP1,  9    .  9    3 .     S   9, 8, 7, 6, 5 ,  9,7,5,3,1


 S-metr    :
 ,  3  "A=B" "A/B" "Fast",  .  multi   ,  Clar    ,  Setup  ,   -   .
  : 05-04 -101 -109, 05-03 -073 -092, 05-02 -014 -058, 05-01 -003 -030.
    4-158,    ,  6  (+-) 1-2 . S-metr  ,   ,      AMP1.

----------


## DL5EAH

,
 ,    ,   991             144-148   430-450 ,    ARS        .          -600   ?    ?

----------


## R7MU

.

----------


## RC7H

!
        mh-59  mh-48!(  )!
    ptt  !
      !
    mh-48, ()   991    , !
 ,      ,      !
-59    - , ,      (       )!
  mh-48, !.
  (  ,  up-down      ),   , !
     (   ),   pl-259() ,
    ,  ,    (  ,     !
   ,     !,  ,  ( )    (    !).
  !

*  17 ():*

    !
   mh-48(   )   991!
  !
102 ssb lcuit freq=150 hz
103 ssb lcut slope=18db/oct
104  ssb hcut freq=4000
105 ssb hcut slope=18db***
110=100-2900(  imd3, , )
112 contour level=15
113  contour width=11(  (112-113)      (    ).
126 prmtrc eq3 level=1
129 p-prmtrc eq1 level=-6
131 p-prmtrc eq2 freq=1500
134 p-prmtrc eq3 freq=2800
135 p-prmtrc eq3 level=10
136 p-prmtrc eq3 bwth=2
  !
(          ,     )!
   !

----------


## Vital R2GKH

,  .     ,       ? 
     " ".
   ?    .

----------

Vital R2GKH

----------


## osman

!
 991 ,     15-20    ,    ?
 897        ,      ?
 !

----------

osman

----------


## osman

, !
 ,     :Wink: 
 ,  ,         :Smile: 
 2,5       ,       :Wink:

----------

osman, R7MU

----------


## ux4ij

CW  SSB.  ,   ?  FT-897   FT-991  144 .  991-         897-     , 991-   .   432    .  FT-897  .   FT-991     ,       .   RF GAIN,    .      ,  "" QSO  800 .  .   70 .     .    RX ,   2-3         ,    .       IC-9700  ,  FT-991   .          .     ,  ,   FT-991  .

----------


## R5WM

> 


   !





> ,


   !   !     .

----------


## ux4ij

,     .   ,  ,   ?  FT-897    F.  991-  ?

----------


## ux4ij

, .     432 .,  .  .                .    ,    ,   ,         .    ,   ,     ""    .      .  NOTCH,CONTOUR,DNR    WIDTH        .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R5WM

> ,  ,   ?


  MENU.           MODE   .      03  04    .

----------

ux4ij

----------


## R2ANG

> 50


,    .    50. RF PWR     .

----------


## R5WM

> 


          .
https://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cm...568D7E2B5E2131

  Files

----------


## R5WM

!
     ,     (USB)   POWER ON/OFF.

----------


## -1

.    ....   50 .      50 .        50  100 .

*  37 ():*

   .   ?

----------


## -1

.         .   .
       .      .    MULTI     .               .
   .      50 ,      .      ....             50       .            50          50 .

----------


## -1

.   ?    ?

----------


## -1

02-03   255   080   02-04   255   074 
 11-03   205   120 ....  19-01   029   051  19-02 
  032   59 19-03   033   059  19-04   035   059 19-05   025   052

----------


## -1

MULTI    .     ?     ?

----------


## -1

.......    ...   .      .       setup.
    .      .    50      .
    ...    yaesu . com       .       .         . 
    .         100  50  10      .      50       .      ....

----------


## R2ANG

> SWR  ?


   ,     ...




> SWR  ?


   ,     ...



> 50      .


.   100  .  50    .
   -    ?  - .

----------


## R7MU

,    https://www.qrz.ru/db/R4IN
      ,     ,    .    ,    .

----------

R7MU

----------


## -1

> ,    https://www.qrz.ru/db/R4IN
>       ,     ,    .    ,    .


    .            .          ,      .          .     .

*  37 ():*

  R4IN .     ,        .         .       (      ).      .   RESET.

----------


## R5WM

> ?


      .

----------


## R5WM

> 


 

* 
              .      . 

  ON / OFF   ,   .

  FAST  LOCK,     ON / OFF   ,   .    ,    .

** 
         ,      . 

  ON / OFF   ,   . 

  MENU (SETUP),     ON / OFF   ,   .    ,    .*

----------


## R2ANG

> 


          2.   ,     (50),   .

       ,

----------


## -1

.




> 2.   ,     (50),   .
> 
>        ,


      .         .  .    .     .   .... .       ...  ...?     .




> 2.   ,     (50),   .
> 
>        ,


 .... ....                 .




> ?  METER  VDD



          50 ....          ...     50 ....         50 ...   .

----------


## -1

....          .            .      "" ....   .     ...

----------


## -1

> ....
>  ,  ,  .   ?


    ....   ...   ....       .       ......    50 . ...     100 .            5 .... 100 ...   .    50 ....     .   ...    40 ....        5 .... 40  ...       70 ....    5 .... 70 ... ...       50 ....        ... 51... 60 ...  .

----------


## -1

.

    .

----------


## -1

AH057_V0301.SFL    ...

----------


## R2ANG

:Smile:

----------


## R5WM

> AH057_V0301.SFL


    FT991  .   067          .   RF PWR  .    067

----------


## R5WM

*    (MAIN*)
*:*
     YFSW021  AH067_V ****.SFL    zip-.
*    Windows 7.*
1. ,   ,    DC      .
2.   USB    USB   ,  USB .
(  COM- FT-991    .)
3. ,      ,    DC  .
    [TXW]  [SPLIT]   ,    . (    POWER .)
*.*      ,    .
4.    YFSW021.exe.
  Configure    COM-.
(  Enhanced COM   USB-. .   COM- FT-991  - Yaesu (http://www.yaesu.com/).)
5.   Browse     YFSW021   ,     (SFL-).

*  6 ():*

6.   WRITE     YFSW021.     .
,     .
    ?,  
7.   ʻ.
8.     .
9.  USB-,     .
10.     .
11.     [POWER],   [F (M-LIST)]    ,    ( ).
12. ,    ,      [POWER],   .     .
      ,        . 
   ,      YFSW021   .

----------


## R2ANG

,         TFT  ,        02-00   TFT,     02-01.
   TFT  02-00,     ,   FT-991A   . 
   ,  ,   : 
-    [POWER]   ,   .
-   ,        DC-IN      .
-     [FAST]  [LOCK]   ,       DC-IN      .
 :Smile: 

       .          .     ?

----------


## W5ZZ

,      .

----------


## W5ZZ

,       ,         12.6VDC,   50 watts max .
   ,  ,     .

----------


## W5ZZ

Hope it works

----------


## Ctaryj

> ....        .


    ?

----------


## R2ANG

:Smile:     .   ?

----------


## R7MU

,   ()  ???
   50W,  ,  ...     50- .
  ,  FT-991 (100W)       100,     ,       40 .      50  ,     . ,    ,      .

----------


## W5ZZ

,       PA UNIT,      Yaesu .

----------


## -1

PTT  ..  

    ....          .    100    50 .         .
 ....        .    ....         55...60 . ......     50           50

----------


## -1

ssb    13.8   .       100 .     
.


       ....    .               

*  5 ():*




> ( )  100 .


     ...

----------


## Ctaryj

> , R3TO,  FT-991 1991      ,      )


 :Super:

----------

R3TO

----------


## R3TO

FT-991 2016 .    :Razz:

----------


## -1

......        .
   ....        ...

         ....  ,         .

*  47 ():*

W5ZZ ....                   ,


https://forums.radioreferenc  e.com/th...-issue.382847/



    R4IN.            .   ....
  EEPROM,  MB85RS256A   FRAM (Ferroelectric Random Access Memory )
FRAM      ,         .              .              .        -.   FRAM-        .

     991   891

----------


## -1



----------

DL5EAH

----------


## -1

*R7MU*, ....          .(    ) ..      ....           . 
      .   .        .

----------


## R7MU

,    ...   "" ,    ""  .
,    ,      ,    .    EPROM  .   .       .
   50W  FT-991AM,     ,  50W       .  .  , ,   10W    "S".

----------


## Ctaryj

> 


   ,   ?

----------


## R5WM

> ,   ?


 2       !        .

*  23 ():*




> .


      -            50 .    RESET    100     RESET    50 .
  !
          JP3003.
  .   JP3003   RESET.             RESET      .
      .         .

----------


## -1

.......   ...       .   ...  ...  ...

----------

R3TO

----------


## -1

....  ...    

 .....     ...  .

 ....

*  23 ():
*     ....   ..

       ....        ...

  ...     ...    .

    ... .

  ...

----------


## -1

.... ...     .           787   ?

    YAESU Rodger Kerr
         . 
    ...       
  .  .
        .

----------


## -1

....     ...       ....    ...     ... ...     ...   ... 7.000.000 . 50 


    ...        .....        ....    ...
     .         .
         .       .
      756 .   ...           ...      .

   ...      ...     ...  .       .   ,  .        YAESU .

----------


## UA3LM

!         9000 ,        ))).    ,             ,          !            :!:

----------


## R5WM

> 14150 
>    .


  40 .   100 .
    JP3003   ?        ?       RESET  .

----------

Vital R2GKH

----------


## XENOMORPH

NOR Flash  , 29GL .     .
    2 ,     ,   .

----------


## XENOMORPH

MFT,    .    TFT Unit. 29-  NOR Flash.
NVRAM,      ,      ,  NOR,    -  ,    .
   ,   ,    ,      NOR,  .
   ,  ,   .

----------


## R5WM

> 137  .    139


 137     139  144

----------


## R5WM

153

----------


## -1

.    .        
    .   .     .
           .             
      .           .                     .       .
   .    139         

*  11 ():*

    ...   137  .
     .
            139

----------


## -1

.           20  100 ,
        RF-P      ,       50 ....          .     100 .     RF-P    

     ....    .

----------


## R5WM

> .


  5 ???

----------


## R3TO

,  ,       https://ok.ru/search/profiles/%D0%92...E%D0%B2-RA4FRH  :Crazy:    ?  :Cool:

----------


## R3TO

.    ?

----------

R3TO

----------


## R7MU

,     "M",   FT-991A  "M" .
     FT-991A.

----------

R7MU

----------


## XENOMORPH

* -1*,   ,     ,   ?

----------


## -1

> * -1*,   ,     ,   ?


 ..   .
 .
  154  .

*  9 ():*




> ,     "M",   FT-991A  "M" .
>      FT-991A.


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlUSfzQu07g

  .... 44         100 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxTsH9UrzLo

----------


## -1

> !       VDD    RF PWR 100W


    .... ....    50   ....       .

----------


## -1

> TFT, FW-DSP ??


      ....   

   ...     ....  .

----------


## RW4CB

* -1*,  !    ,      -991 ,    ,        .       .

----------


## XENOMORPH

.
 PANEL Unit  NOR Flash  S29GL512S10TFI010
 DSP Unit  NOR Flash  S29AL016J70BFI010E

----------


## -1

....    ....    . 
            .
         .       ...            ....       ....   ...    ....  ...           .   ...         ...        ...     ...    ... ....    .

----------


## XENOMORPH

.    ,  BGA-48, -  ,     ..)

----------


## -1

...  ... ...    .... ....     ...   .




> .    ,  BGA-48, -  ,     ..)


   ...      ....         ...     .

   ...      ....   ....   ...     ...    ?

----------


## R2ANG

:Smile:    ""   ?   "" .    , ?

*  6 ():*

 :Smile:    ""   ?   "" .    , ? 



> ,   FT-991


  "      "  :Smile:      ,      :Smile:     .     .        ,    . ,   " "-   ,      :Smile:     ,     ,  ,     .  ,          .         ,    ,  20- 100 .     ?

----------


## R7MU

> ,    .  , ,       ,        ? 
>      - ,   FT-991         .   -    ?   ?
>   - , ,   .      ,    40- .      .


    ,  - ,      , -  ,     C4FM. ,     ,    .

----------


## dk1vs

. .   Data PTT      ?       .    . 3  2    .        .  ?   .

----------


## dk1vs

> ,   .  RTTY/DATA 2  3     ,    , CW   ,  .


    23     .    .      .     :Razz:        857 817 891   756      .       .      .    .       .

----------


## Eugene163

> ( +).      5-10  +  50-100


   ?

----------


## dk1vs

> ?

----------

dk1vs

----------


## R5WM

> PTT


 ,      CW     ,     MixW3  COM      CW      .
 MixW   .

----------

dk1vs

----------

dk1vs

----------


## dk1vs

.      ?      .

----------

dk1vs, Vital R2GKH

----------


## R3TO



----------


## R7MU

http://radiodv.net/connectors.php
*4-  .     :

Yaesu FT-450D, FT-891, FT-950, FT-991, FT-991A, FT-2000, FT-DX101D  
*

----------


## Alexe

> ..


 R2AFB .  .

----------

R7MU, UR8EN

----------


## UR5VFT

-     ,   ..

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?


     YAESU.RU      YAESU.             .

----------

dk1vs

----------


## Vital R2GKH

!

  :        . 
  :    ,   :  https://hf5l.pl/en/1472-2/,
    "BAND DATA"   PIN6  TUN/LIN.

       (,     ).
       ,    +3,25     . 

     ?  ,   ,  YAESU    ?

----------

R2ANG, VicMak

----------


## RW4CB

!      - .  PTT  6 ,    .    10    2  5 ,     (20-100 )  7  (GND).   .
        ,      .      .      ()  3,5 ,        .73!
PS       ,   .

----------


## R2APQ

*Vital R2GKH 
*
 !

 059 CW FREQ DISPLAY 

 DIRECT FREQ

      .

73, !

----------

R7MU, UT4UCM

----------


## Vital R2GKH

> 059 CW FREQ DISPLAY 
>  DIRECT FREQ


! .   :-)  
   . 

    :
https://forums.qrz.com/index.php?thr...h-jt65.520797/

----------

,     . YAESU FT 726        ,      ? ( .  .

----------


## Eugene163

?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RW4CB

, -      Eugene163,

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RW4CB

> FT-950  FT-1200DX ?


"  ,  991   .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UA3PKY

991  991?

----------


## RW4CB

FT991A     .    !

----------

Alexe, R5DD

----------


## Eugene163

> FT-991  real-time,  c  .


  FT-991A ?

----------


## RV3MP

991.
 .  .    .  Yaesu ...
....    .
 - .    ...  .
       . 
   SDR ,  ""        .
 ,    ...  .
,     ,   ""...   .

----------

Eugene163, R7MU

----------


## M0TLN

(  )   ?
1.      - 
2.  - 

     ?

  .       ,     +     ** .

_""_  "  "  -

----------

RA4FOC

----------


## R2ANG

*RV3MP*,
 .      .  -  ,    .   .      ,  1000 .

----------

Alexe, Eugene163, R5DD, VicMak, Vital R2GKH

----------


## Eugene163

> ,  ..., , .....


   991-   IC-7100,       ,  991-     ,  ...

----------


## R7MU

> *...*     ,   ....


     ,      !    .
        ,       FT-991,    .

----------


## Alexe

> .


        897(857),        -   847-,      .

----------


## R7MU

FT-847,     ,   !!!    144  430,  ,   ""     ::::  FT-991. , 991 ,    ,        (    ),     144/430,   USB     .

----------


## Vital R2GKH

> R7MU,     .       .


 -,    .   ?  847-     -  (,   ).
...  ,     .    , ,      .  .
  847-  991-.  847-  ..  144    857- - -  4. -   991-    2.  433  . 5  "", 3   .  2   -  .     20.

 :       991-  .  ,      ( 700.),   800         3 .  .      .  Narrow  100 .    ...  ,     847-?

----------

R2ANG

----------


## Alexe

> ,     847-?






> 847-  991-


 ,  .   .    .

----------


## Alexe

> FT-847


   .    , .

----------


## R7MU

FT-991A    120 https://www.yaesu.ru/tovar_ft991a
   ,    / IC-9100 144/430,  1200
https://radiodv.net/hf_ic9100_1.php 
   IC-9100  .

----------


## R7MU

IC-9100   125.    ,    FT-991A    /
 IC-9100,    ,   ICOM . ,   ,     ,  ,  .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


    ,   FT-891.    ,     ,       4.16.      , USB- USB-USB ,          .
   ,  USB ,  USB , USB ,    .

 ,   FT-891      ,   . ::

----------

Vital R2GKH

----------


## R2ANG

*Vital R2GKH*,
  ,   FT991     ?      ?       .     ,  .    .

----------

R2ANG, Vital R2GKH

----------


## R2ANG

https://aliexpress.ru/wholesale?catI...t=USB-  ?

----------

R2ANG

----------


## Ctaryj

!
      .    12         .      "  + "  .

----------


## Ctaryj

> ?


  ?
 3 .    2   - .   - ...

----------


## Ctaryj

> 


 ,  .    !

----------


## Ctaryj

> !


. .     . ,  .

----------


## Ctaryj

!
    FT-8, DATA-USB,      (. .).
  USB  ,      .
  ?

----------


## Ctaryj

,   .  ?

----------

Ctaryj

----------


## Ctaryj

, !
, ...

----------


## ra3gcp

?,         .   705 ?,   ?  ?     ?  . :Smile:

----------

R5DD, R7KDX

----------


## Vital R2GKH

> ?  .


 .     .

   ,    ""   . 
 ,      (  ),   .

----------


## Ctaryj

" "!  ::buj:: 




> ,


       ...

----------


## Eugene163

> TX/RX     "-". -5/7   TUN|LIN  -   .


   ?

----------


## Vital R2GKH

> ?


, ?
  LIN|TUN   (  991- )  +13,5  TxGnd.
    .    .
    .    ,   . 

  .  :    "TxInh" -       .
    4-   .        .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Alexe

> 


  " "         ,    .

----------


## RW4CB

- ,   ,    27 ?

----------


## ra3gcp

!     123,        ?,  . , ,  ,      :Razz:

----------

Alexe

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?


  YAESU,  .   ,     QRZ.RU.   ,   ,   15.. ,  ..     .

----------


## R3DL



----------

Eugene163

----------


## ua3rmb

,  ,   -  . 
 radiodv  ,       , .

----------

Alexe

----------


## ua3rmb

,    - - .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ra3gcp

?

----------


## Eugene163

> 991      991   .


         ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R2ANG

> 991      991   .


 50..   .  ,        ,  +10..    .   991,    .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


YAESU.RU   .  .    ,   J., 3,5   4MHz,7,0   7,3MHz.

----------


## Ctaryj

> .


       .

----------


## RV3MP

,  .
  .  80, 160 ( 40)  . 
 CW, SSB, DX        .
  -  . (   ?)?  N7DDC.
  "".

----------


## RA9UDY

> ?


,    .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Vital R2GKH

> .


.    -.   ,   .     (144  433)  .
  -    50 ?   "  " ,   ?     . 
  SMA  . 

    .   MAIN-UNIT     .       ( )   .    . ,  .

       :  " ",  . ,   ,   (TxGnd,TxInh,BandDat  a(4pcs),+13V & GND)   LIN\TUN. 
        .

----------


## Vital R2GKH

> ?  ?


   .       .         : VRX  URX.

----------


## Vital R2GKH

> ?


  ...     Ctaryj   ,   TX/RX  VHF/UHF. 
    ,   .

----------


## Ctaryj

> ...


         .
     , .

----------


## Vital R2GKH

> ,     ?


 .      LIN/TUN.
   ,    ,   . 

P.S.   ,   :  PL  SMA    .

----------

R2ANG

----------


## ra3gcp

.

----------


## RA9UDY

> FT-991A  flrig ?


   ,     :

----------


## RA9UDY

> .


, ,    ,   :



> ...


  , , " ",    



> ,


  ,  fldigi.

----------


## RA9UDY

> .


  ,   ,    fldigi.

----------


## M0TLN



----------

R7KDJ

----------

